# Illinois season



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well its almost here, season opens up on saturday!!!!  Any one else headin out?? Ill be hunting sangchris intil the birds get here. Good Luck!!!


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

I cant wait, almost here. Ill be out for sure saturday morning. This recent rain has really messed up our spot. It wont matter though, a day in the blind beats a day at the office.


----------



## jake urich (Feb 25, 2008)

We've been pounding them in the northern zone


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

I know that there are def. geese in the area up north, wish I had my stuff up here this week. Going to hunt the central opener then maybe find a field north the following week.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

I work at a golf course in springfield and man have the ducks and geese have been pileing in to lake springfieldfor the last week . Ive been watching a hundread or so birds every morning land into the small pond at the course. should be a good opener around these parts.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

we had a ton of geese and a few ducks in our hole last weekend but the are we hunt flooded with all that rain at the end of last week. May end up in a different spot not sure how the ducks are in that area, havent scouted their yet. Should be a good opening weekend for most with the amount of birds down this early.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

We still seem birdless around my area. A few residents, but no definate pattern. Here today gone tomorrow. Don't know what I am doing this weekend, maybe stay home.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Im surprised you arent seeing any birds Kelly. I work like 60 miles north of you and there are a lot of birds that have been here and passed. We emptied out last week for a few days and filled back up over the weekend.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't really get a chance to just drive around looking, but I'm not seeing them in the mornings on my way to work.

I went north on I-57 Sat early afternnon, on the east side of 57 in northern Will County there was a large flooded Bean field. There was between 1500-2000 Geese in there. That would be a blast hunting there.

I have an standing invitation to go hunt either the Fox River area, or over by Moline with a friend from Goose Hunting Chat. It is a long drive for me, but I may end up doing that. I might just wait another week or 2 and see what happens. I have all winter, and I'm really busy with work and at home.


----------



## medic427 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm having the same issues my buddies got a plot of land with corn and soy beans palnted on it and a river running through it. And we still haven't gotten a whole lot of action just one or two here and there


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

[/quote]I might just wait another week or 2 and see what happens. I have all winter, and I'm really busy with work and at home.[/quote]

That is very true. Its a long season but its been a looong time. I dont have many expectations this weekend, hunting a new spot opening day. We will see what happens. They will be here shortly, no worries there.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

good Luck to everyone, hunt safe and post results.


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

don't get your hopes up for a central opener. if your huntin the fields you'll prolly do ok but you gotta find a field thats cut! second hunting the river might not be good because everything flooded. all the duck club feed is under water. their expectin the river to get around 18ft. i've heard through the grape vein that there are still plenty of birds that should be pushin this way but i think all the early birds have jumped on the freight train outta here--good luck


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Went out scouting today and all the birds were using sheet water. That sucks cause the field I hunt isn't cut yet. Damn rain!!! :evil: But i did drive around the lakes in the area and there are some birds around these parts. Alot more around the safe haven lake springfield. Good luck ill post some pics if we get'em!!


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck all....Shoot'em up


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Everything is flooded here. I think I'm going North to hunt with NHarold.

I did see a flock of about 25 today, saw them twice. I thought they had all moved out


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

We hunted both saturday and today, total of 5 birds for our group. Real slow. Saw quite a few birds for an opening weekend but not much working low. The water really hurt us. We got 4 teal and a woodduck. Can't wait til next weekend.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

hunted bot Sat and Sun and didnt even fire my gun! The river is out of its banks and plenty of water every where. Gonna try a new spot tomorrow. Hope it turns out better and the cold snap up north pushes them down


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

went over to west illinois with Nharold and his wife. We got 2 Woodduck Sat. I shot 2 Geese today. Saw a bunch more


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

we huntin yesterday in some flooded winter wheet right next to flooded timber from the river. set up about 13 big feet 8 goose floaters and about 20 ducks...worked in 9 geese killed got 3 cripple ran off into the woods and couldnt find it and another cripple we sailed over to some people that were hutnin behind us...absolutely amazing went right into the decoys and it was beautiful..should ahad some mallards and teal and some woodducks too but still laarnin on callin shots


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

hntmn23 just out of curiosity what city or town u hunting in NO IL i am originally from there and hunted the sugar grove area on private land. missin out this yr cuz livin in NO Tx and it is very expensive to even breath down here... lol... hoping to be back to my corn fields of No IL by next season


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sent ya a PM. Yep bet you cant wait to be back to here for some hunting, cant beat hometown hunting.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

hope this weather holds. the corn is getting picked. hope the birds show now.

I would like to be out there right now, but I have to work


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

I noticed that on my way home last night. I figured after all that rain it would be atleast wednesday before they started harvesting. The pond across from the building I work at normally holds a few geese but is absolutely filled with ducks and geese. Im with you Kelly wish I didnt have to work Hope everything holds up for the weekend, maybe put the hurtin on a few more ducks.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the weatherman just said rain or light snow tonight. GIVE ME A BREAK


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

yep looks like rain tonight and tmw but after that its gonna clear up pretty much. Looks like its going to warm up also. Why cant it just get cold!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if it warms up it will dry up and then the crops will disappear.

everybody is picking corn today


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

No doubt! Whats this 35 degree mornings and 60 degree afternoons. We hunted the river yesterday and hammered the birds. Hunted a bean field and we had 6 woodies and 4 teal by 7AM and killed 8 mallards and 5 geese by 10AM between 3 guys. The river is loaded with birds all over ecspically since they havent harvested yet. Anywhere around the central part of the state at least. I feel for you guys at work I got laid off last friday! :lol:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

don't know what river your hunting, but the river by me is dead. I saw 2 mallards today, no Geese


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sucks you got laid off....but if it has to be done what a great time for it. Hope the best for you but atleast enjoy the season.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Im hunting the sangamon river. Around the springfield area. With all the crops in its a heaven for waterfowl hunters. I get laid off every year around this time from the golf course and hunt alot but I do some cash jobs here and there to make it threw the winter and back to work after the winter. Its nice because of all the hunting I get to do but sometimes its tough with the $$$.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the river by me is all state park. hunting by blind, and you have to be selected to get a blind. it sucks.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

well i guess if it is seasonal then you can kinda plan for it...still suxs but atleast you get to hunt a ton.

Kelly I did a draw in hunt on opening day on some public ground it was ok but its a little rough not knowing where your gonna end up.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

these blinds here are a season draw. you throw your name in a bucket, and they draw 25. If you are the 25th name drawn you get blind #25. That is yours for the season. You are responsible for repairs, upkeep, brushing it in, etc. If you are not in or around(setting up) your blind, within 1/2 hour of shooting time, someone else can take your blind. If you show up and someone is there too bad. It's stupid. If I go to Braidwood or Hideicke Lakes, it's a daily drawing, 1 hour before shooting time. You must have a 16' x 60" boat or larger. It must have a blind on it, and you have to have at least 12 decoys. Quiting time is 1:00. THe Desplains River is season draw also, there are a few areas where you can anchor a boat and hunt.

No thanks I will wait for my fields. I have a friend in the Dekalb area, we are gonna hunt there until it gets good here, then he will come here.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

im glad i dont have to draw everyday....one good thing about private land


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

exactly, that's why I will just wait until my fields open up


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish I was out today, my brother is out and said that he is having quite a few working.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

me too, hunting only on the weekends sucks


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

I need my own business....skip a day or 2 here and there...all day business meetings 8) :sniper:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

business meetings can take place in a blind,


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

I hunt a public lake here late cause they hold the majority of the birds, but they do a daily drawing an hour and a half before shooting time. Its not bad cause thers usually only 10-15 boats and 50 blinds to hunt. Its actually good hunting for late mallards and geese. I havent been out the last couple days, but I plan on gettin out saturday. Hopefully my camara shows up tomorrow so I can post some pics.

P.S. I LOVE buisness meetings in the blind!! :beer:


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

post up those pics...hopefully Ill shoot a few this weekend to have pics to post.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

How did everyone;s weekend go. Not much luck here, reaaaal slow. Saw a few but no shots. Did see a few flocks of snows which I thought was rather odd for this time of the year.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

couple woodies and a goose. river is going down fast.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I saw 1 flock of about 15 Geese. They landed in the field acrossed the road. About 20 min. later they got back up, I called, they started to turn my way then went off into the wind. I got a good look at 5 Deer, but no Buck's


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hope the river keeps dropping. Need about another 6 feet down by 1st half of shotgun season. Best spot is under water right now.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nothing that bad here


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

saw new birds today around springfield area. about 15 big flights of about 500 to 600 birds. all heading south then landed in a corn field south of sangchris. hopefully theres more to come this week with the cold front movin through.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I think we are finally getting a few here too


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Figures, probably will get a good push the weekend I cant get out...great. Hopefully the following weekend will be better. May have to skip a morning in the tree to pound some ducks. But we will have to see what happens...this is Illinois weather we are all counting on.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I hunted all week and it was pretty slow at the big water but did see alot of new birds move in high from the north. Went out last night scouting the river bottoms and found a corn field that has a few inches of water in it still and the birds were in every where. mostly woodies geese and teal but there were a few mallards as well. Slept in this morning gonna try a afternoon shoot. Anyone else seen new birds up north with this front moving through?

P.S. I got a new camara but dont have the program to put pics on, so ill try to get it set up today and post them up.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

went out this morning, saw lots of birds but they went the other way. we had one flock come in and they flared hard at about 125 yards. Don't know why, but I thought they were break each others wings trying to turn away


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Whats up guys took a few days off for gun season whats the news on birds up that way? Birds are here but scartted. We need a dry week or a cold snap to concentrate the birds to the lake. Watched the river tonight lots of geese and woodies some small pockets of mallards. From the sound of things the birds are close or already past but ive had late seasons where the huntin gets good the last week or 2 but that just means a great goose season!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I still believe we are seeing resident birds. One pond in town is holding several mallards. See what the 24th brings.

I am going tomorrow afternoon up in the north zone, hope we get on them.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

did some deer hunting this weekend but managed a few hours in the morning for some ducks on saturday. We nocked down 2 mallerds and woodduck. Lots of woodducks still here especially for this time of year. Hopefully as the water keeps going down we will see a few more birds. On a side note seems the geese are starting to push in. Saw some a few specks and an increase in canadas. The next few weekends will hopefully be better.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I hunted DeKalb again Sunday afternoon. We had Geese everywhere, but couldn't get them close enough. We picked field#3 and they were using field #1. We were only 5-600 yards apart, but they wouldn't come. It was really cool watching that many birds in one group. Looked like the Snow Goose shows I see on tv.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wish something would move down this way tried hunting the birds on the river but they have no set pattern because of all the water. Goose opens back up tomorrow hopefully they work that well for us.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Not much action in my area yet either. I'm going to Walmart and hide in the weeds by the pond. I know I will get shooting, and it's right acrossed the interstate from the county jail so I won't have far to go.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ducks starting to move in. Finally!!!! Alot are high and headin south but the numbers of ducks and geese have tripled in the last day. water levels have droped to normal and birds starting to get on a regular routine.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

had alot of funhunting Geese this weekend. Lots of birds unfortunately I have nothing to show for it. I apparently forgot how to use a shotgun


----------



## sno (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## duknut1975 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> had alot of funhunting Geese this weekend. Lots of birds unfortunately I have nothing to show for it. I apparently forgot how to use a shotgun


I am on a 3 day bender. I have shot a whole lot and dont know if I have killed a duck. I need some easy picking ones to get the confidence up :eyeroll:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

:******: I know the feeling


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

I heard that!!! Its been a really rough season. The main honey holes are not the same with all the water and crops still standing. They just got the corn out around the lake so hopefully some new birds get here and stay.


----------



## jake urich (Feb 25, 2008)

Easy on the locations guys you'll bring more compitition to the areas you hunt. Who wants that??


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

jake urich said:


> Easy on the locations guys you'll bring more compitition to the areas you hunt. Who wants that??


 :rollin:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

it's snowing, that should change the Geese habits. Wish I could be out there right now


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Same here! I gotta take this week off cause the baby sitter is outta town. Went out sunday morn and there were ducks every where. It wont be long, as soon as every thing gets iced up the birds will all concentrate to the lake.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I got a limit of geese Sat. am. It was tuff hunting, the pond we were hunting had about 1 inch of ice on it. Couldn't walk on it, and it was hard to break.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!!! Went out scouting with the kids this morning and there were thousands upon thousands of ducks on the lake and in the fields around it. Must have moved in last night with this wind. Hope they stay til this weekend! How is it looking your way? alot of snow or just a dusting like we got.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Wish i was getting out hunting more, birds should be on the move with all this cold coming and the snow. We got about 3 to 5 inches in the Dekalb area last night. Supposed to get real cold and reaaaal windy.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

haven't had a chance to do any scouting yet, but light snow, heavy winds and dropping temps around Kankakee


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Check these numbers out!!!

http://www.dnr.state.il.us/waterfowl/surveys.htm


----------

